# Meyer E60 locked up how to release presure



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Good evening all - first post and its a doozey.... you know how you like to engage kids and teach them how things work. Well my son and I were putting the plow on the truck. Well my son inadvertently raised the plow pump without the chain being attached. You guessed it, pump is locked solid, I can remove the hoses to the rams as they are tight. It was only moving left no movement to the right and of coarse the ram is fully extended up... can someone tell me the best way to release the pressure on this pump? Snow is due in NJ starting 3AM so any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Did you press the down button on the controller while pushing the Ram down?


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes no movement


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Check for magnetism and power on the a coil.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ezpcconcepts said:


> Yes no movement


Put in float and stand on the lift arm, jump on it if you have to. Left with no right is C valve (green wire). Either valve is stuck, swollen, not getting power or coil is bad. Disconnect motor positive and have someone press right, use the kid he seems to know how to work it, and check for magnetism at C coil.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Put in float and stand on the lift arm, jump on it if you have to. Left with no right is C valve (green wire). Either valve is stuck, swollen, not getting power or coil is bad. Disconnect motor positive and have someone press right, use the kid he seems to know how to work it, and check for magnetism at C coil.


Ok I got creative and jacked up the plow and attached another chain to it to get more height then let it go. Plow moved some then stopped midway. I leaned on it and it still wound not budge. I have a joystick system and it was in the down position which usually release the plow down. In any case applied power and tried up it moved up but would not release. Now I think Kimber is right and maybe 1 or both solenoids are bad. Then I try to move it the pump runs. I have a spare E 47 so might use its solenoids to test with but I am done for tonight. Its 18 degrees out there and I am now a Popsicle. Guess I will have to just go back to the old standby snowblower/shovel route. Will test tomorrow and update you all on how I make out. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ezpcconcepts said:


> Ok I got creative and jacked up the plow and attached another chain to it to get more height then let it go. Plow moved some then stopped midway. I leaned on it and it still wound not budge. I have a joystick system and it was in the down position which usually release the plow down. In any case applied power and tried up it moved up but would not release. Now I think Kimber is right and maybe 1 or both solenoids are bad. Then I try to move it the pump runs. I have a spare E 47 so might use its solenoids to test with but I am done for tonight. Its 18 degrees out there and I am now a Popsicle. Guess I will have to just go back to the old standby snowblower/shovel route. Will test tomorrow and update you all on how I make out. Thanks again for your help.


When Slick stik is down do you have magnetism at small coil? Almost sounds like you lost all power to coils. But in the end I am gonna bet you have water in the pump and it froze. Since you have lost all function suddenly. Do you have a heater and garage to try and warm the pump up. A torch will defrost it but you have to be careful not to damage the o rings.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> When Slick stik is down do you have magnetism at small coil? Almost sounds like you lost all power to coils. But in the end I am gonna bet you have water in the pump and it froze. Since you have lost all function suddenly. Do you have a heater and garage to try and warm the pump up. A torch will defrost it but you have to be careful not to damage the o rings.


I have a bullet heater I could fire up you may have a point about the power. Since the setup was outside all this time disconnected I seemed to have a hard time getting the red green and black wires to seat proper. I thought about the heater idea but its supposed to reach 55 here on Sunday so I just thought I would wait on it. Still thank you for the idea I will do that and follow up.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

OK now its 31 degrees and I got up down working but now plow only swings right no action on left... left was working at 18 degrees going to try and heat more and reseat red wire as I believe that is the right solenoid...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ezpcconcepts said:


> OK now its 31 degrees and I got up down working but now plow only swings right no action on left... left was working at 18 degrees going to try and heat more and reseat red wire as I believe that is the right solenoid...


Green wire. Red wire is B valve which raises plow. Can you get the coil off that has the green wire? Should slide right off, if it doesn't valve is swollen most likely from water freezing in it and has it stuck shifted.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that sounds likely since the issue seemed to get better as the truck warmed up. I used the truck as was since it was almost straight. Did my driveway then drove on to our business. On the way I tried it and behold it worked. Then it didn't. Got to the business dropped blade and it worked twice then stopped. Dropped the blade and it worked and seemed to stay working. 

Its going to be 55 today then 22 tonight. How can I confirm this and what should i do to get rid of any water?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Full drain and flush of entire system. Hoses, lift and angling rams need to be drained and flushed along with the resivoir.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ezpcconcepts said:


> Now that sounds likely since the issue seemed to get better as the truck warmed up. I used the truck as was since it was almost straight. Did my driveway then drove on to our business. On the way I tried it and behold it worked. Then it didn't. Got to the business dropped blade and it worked twice then stopped. Dropped the blade and it worked and seemed to stay working.
> 
> Its going to be 55 today then 22 tonight. How can I confirm this and what should i do to get rid of any water?


Start with flushing rams, lift plow, disconnect hoses and put them in a bucket, angle plow back and fourth by hand until all the fluid is out. 
Some E60 don't have a drain plug on the bottom. SO best way to get the water out of these is to pull motor off then the two bolts that hold motor plate on. Fluid will come out the bolt holes no need to take plate off. Only downfall here is the nytite washers on those two bolts are not reusable, so you would need two nytite washers if you go this route. Or you can take pump off the truck, remove fill plug, and place it upside down on a 5 gallon bucket and wait. This will take a while. Pull filters and clean, one is in the front other is in the back. And do what


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't use the quick release fittings as they can screw things up for sure..


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

LockedUP said:


> I don't use the quick release fittings as they can screw things up for sure..


Probably because you are using a MDII mount and you can take your headgear off with your plow. Where as other Meyer mounts leave the pump on the truck when plow is removed, unbolting hoses would be a PITA.


----------



## ezpcconcepts (Dec 3, 2007)

So I just wanted to come back and update the thread. I did not find a solution and we were having another 10 - 15 in snow event so I swapped out the E60 with a spare E47. Wouldn't you know the problem also is happening on the swapped out pump at first but as I used it the problem worked its way out. So would you think the issue is now most likely the slick stick since it is the same problem with 2 different pumps?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might be the stick, i would also make sure all the wires are connected and in the correct spot on the back of switch

can get diagrams on meyer site if you need them


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've seen the plugs on the back of those come loose.


----------

